# Thanks for all your help guys still ok 24 hrs on



## gill m (Jun 20, 2007)

Little Dove doing well after all the help i received off you guys especially Cynthia and Jayne today.

Still having to feed him but at least his having plenty of food, and looking to encourage him to eat on his own asap. but glad we got through the last 24 hours.

have sent a picture of him to cynthia hopefully she we post it for me, as i didnt have any sucess as picture was to big 

thanks again everyone gill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

gill m said:


> Little Dove doing well after all the help i received off you guys especially Cynthia and Jayne today.
> 
> Still having to feed him but at least his having plenty of food, and looking to encourage him to eat on his own asap. but glad we got through the last 24 hours.
> 
> ...


WE should all thank you too.....for saving this little one in the first place. I think I was relieved last night to know that it was a little older and would be ok overnight. I knew you'd get some help in the morning. Good luck with him/her. We'll watch for the pictures. 
Thanks goes to all the members who pitched in on this one. Another little life saved. How wonderful is that??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm thrilled with the news. 
Thank you Gill, for staying up late last night to feed the little thing. You must have been dragging at work today. Big pat on the back for you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the great news. You did a wonderful job with this little one.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have posted the picture on the other thread. Little Dove is very sweet!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi gill,

I'm glad also that he is doing so well. The picture on the other thread is adorable.

In order for everyone to know the history on the bird, it is best to keep everything on the one thread, it won't make any sense now to combine this thread with the old one, but in the future you can continue to post on one subject on the same thread....we will see it and respond.

Thank you so much for helping the little one.


----------

